# new fence!



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

The DH and I got the girls a nice big yard set up today! Goes wonderful with my little milkshed!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: NICE!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks great! I'm glad I'm not the only one using pallets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks! And Erik, I got the idea from you I think! I absolutely love it. Gives it even more of the rustic country I have been going for. And doing it for pretty much free was one heck of a plus!


----------

